# Steel frames?



## AndyM78 (18 Nov 2008)

I decided to have a change from my long term love affair with steel frames and switched to ally but have since decided that it wasn't the move for me! As the groupset on my current bike is perfect i'd like to buy a new steel frame only and swop all the bits that will from my old/new frame to my new/new frame (all but the seat post i think) and then i'll build my spare frame up as a super light single speed.

Next issue, what frame?? 

I dont want to spend too much more than £300 and it needs to be at least 20" (i'm 6'3") the 3 i've been looking at are On One inbread 456 (not availabl till '09) Cove handjob XC and the Charge duster. Any one out there got an opinion on these or a better option?


----------



## User482 (18 Nov 2008)

I've not ridden them, but other options are the Cotic Soul, Orange Prestige & Kona Explosif. The Soul seems to be very well liked by a couple of people in my club.

I too have an afinity for steel frames - I have a 1992 Breezer Storm!


Edited to add: Rock Lobster 853. Bargain!


----------



## MichaelM (18 Nov 2008)

Standard Inbred?


----------



## e-rider (18 Nov 2008)

what about a Kona explosif - it's steel and comes in a 20" option and is corrected for 100mm travel forks. It also has replacable dropouts if you decide to go single speed in the future.


----------



## Mr Pig (18 Nov 2008)

Having bought a steel framed Genesis MTB I don't think I'd got back to aluminium either. I'd like a lighter steel frame maybe but I love the feel and ride of my new bike.

Genesis sell an Altitude MTB 853 and Titanium frame separately, I don't know how much they cost. All of the Altitude range share the same geometry and it's very comfortable. Plus, you could go and try one of the bikes to see if you liked it then buy a frame if you do, they have lots of stockists.

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/frame/altitude_30


----------



## e-rider (19 Nov 2008)

I looked at 2 Genesis MTBs in my LBS and both had the seat tubes 'welded' (or however they put the frames together) anyway, both had the seat tube welded in at an angle - very poor! Put me off the brand a bit.

And if you're not sure what I mean: the bottle cage bosses and the slot for the seat clamp are machined into the tube before it is assembled, so if the tube is not aligned completely straight these will not be central resulting in not much really - the bottle cage will be at an angle and that's about it. I just think it looks bad and demonstrates poor build quality, especially if you're paying £500+. I often look out for this and at a rough estimate I would say about 1 in 10 are like this in the £500 - £1000 range - quite bad really, but it doesn't bother everyone!


----------



## e-rider (19 Nov 2008)

I must add that it's 1 in 10 across all brands not just Genesis (as an estimate), as I said I only looked at 2 Genesis bikes.


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Nov 2008)

The bottom of the range Altitude 00 is made in Taiwan, all the other frames are made in the UK.


----------



## MichaelM (20 Nov 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> The bottom of the range Altitude 00 is made in Taiwan, all the other frames are made in the UK.




I find that a bit surprising, can you show me where you got it from?


----------



## Mr Pig (20 Nov 2008)

MichaelM said:


> I find that a bit surprising, can you show me where you got it from?



I can't remember, but it is correct. What's surprising about it?



> both had the seat tube welded in at an angle - very poor!



The cut-out in the bottom of the tube for the bottom bracket has probably been done wrong, as it's this that would dictate the orientation of the tube. Whoever set up the jig for cutting it must have set it wrong, so it's totally possible that hundreds would've been cut before the mistake was noticed! Pretty bad that they made it through to final assembly.


----------



## MichaelM (20 Nov 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> I can't remember, but it is correct. What's surprising about it?




I find it surprising that it's made in the UK.

Off the top of my head, On One, Cotic, Dialled Bikes, & DMR are all made in the far east. Orange make the frames in the UK. Genesis (IIRC) used to be Diamondback and I thought that their frames were made in Asia also.

Edit:

Ridgeback, not Diamondback.


----------



## User482 (21 Nov 2008)

MichaelM said:


> I find it surprising that it's made in the UK.
> 
> Off the top of my head, On One, Cotic, Dialled Bikes, & DMR are all made in the far east. Orange make the frames in the UK. Genesis (IIRC) used to be Diamondback and I thought that their frames were made in Asia also.
> 
> ...



Only the full suspension Orange frames are made in the UK - the steel hardtails are from Taiwan. In fatc, apart from Orange full suss and specialist frame builders, I don't know of any MTB frames made in the UK...


----------



## Mr Pig (21 Nov 2008)

MichaelM said:


> I find it surprising that it's made in the UK.



As I say, some bikes are made in the far east but the better ones are made here. Genesis is just a Ridgeback brand, maybe trying to distance it from their other products, I don't know why.


----------



## e-rider (21 Nov 2008)

Going back to the seat tube orientation - this is a fairly common problem with mass produced bikes. I've seen some that are miles off (and look just completely mental) but generally it's just a few mm (or degrees)

You would think that during the spraying process and assembly someone would notice this so I guess they allow them through to minimise waste thinking that someone will buy it for some sort of discount - as I said, these things don't bother everyone and if you don't want to attach a bottle cage to the seat tube then there is no real problem.

Looks crap though!


----------



## User482 (21 Nov 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> The bottom of the range Altitude 00 is made in Taiwan, all the other frames are made in the UK.



That's not right - they're designed in the UK but built in Taiwan.


----------



## otherself (30 Nov 2008)

Rock Lobster Reynolds 853 is good value for £299 (Merlincycles).

Also the Pipedream Sirius, Pastey Howler 853 and Sanderson Breath are amongst other, less well known steel frames.


----------



## Globalti (8 Dec 2008)

Another vote for Merlin's Rock Lobsters. They're respected frames.


----------



## mickle (8 Dec 2008)

Rocky Mountain Blizzard. If you can find one.


----------



## Phatman (15 Dec 2008)

*Steel Frames*

Don't know if you're sorted yet. I have been riding a Cove handjob for a few years now and am delighted with it - Chain Reaction have some 21" 2005 models on sale for £250


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Another vote for Merlin's Rock Lobsters. They're respected frames.


I've got one and I like it.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Dec 2008)

You're just making up the names of these frames!

Pastey Howler?? Pull the other one!


----------

